# Redmine auf Raspberry und Raspbian



## Der Wolf (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

heute habe ich mal eine Frage bezüglich virtueller Server etc. Ich muss gleich dazu sagen: Ich habe von dem was ich da tue eigentlich keine Ahnung. ;-)

Also, wie der Titel schon sagt, versuche ich ein Redmine auf meinem Raspberry zum Laufen zu bekommen. Ich bin auch schon soweit, dass der Test über webrick schon funktioniert hat. D.h. ich konnte mich auf dem redmine auf dem raspberry einloggen. Daraufhin wollte ich das ganze auf passenger umstellen und hier komme ich nicht weiter. Ich habe das Modul installiert und mir unter /var/www einen symbolischen Link auf redmine/public gelegt. Die Ordner habe ich mit dem entsprechenden "chown -R www-data:www-data" behandelt und meine Konfiguration unter /etc/apache2/sites-available sieht folgendermaßen aus


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
        ServerName myDomain.com
        DocumentRoot /var/www
        ServerAdmin user@example.com
        LogLevel warn
        ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/redmine_error
        CustomLog /var/log/apache2/redmine_access combined
        <Directory /var/www/redmine>
                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
                AllowOverride None
                Order allow,deny
                allow from all
                RailsBaseURI /redmine
                PassengerResolveSymlinksInDocumentRoot on
        </Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```

Wenn ich jetzt von meinem Laptop über Web-browser auf den Raspberry zugreife bekomme ich die Standard-Seite vom Apache zu sehen mit "It works". Versuche ich aber per <ip>/redmine auf den Raspberry zuzugreifen sehe ich das typische Lade-Symbol vom firefox, aber weiter passiert garnichts. Keine Fehlermeldung und anscheinend auch keinen Eintrag in die "redmine_*" Dateien. Hat hier jemand einen Tipp für mich, warum das nicht funktioniert?

Viele Grüße,
Wolf


----------



## Der Wolf (27. Oktober 2013)

Ok, so wie es aussieht, sind meine Einstellungen eigentlich richtig gewesen. Das Problem liegt wohl eher darin begründet, dass Ruby auf dem Raspberry nur sehr sehr langsam ausgeführt wird und gut 100% des Prozessors belegt. Wenn das Redmine einmal gestartet ist, läuft es einigermaßen gut. Aber davor ...

Gruß,
Wolf


----------

